# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Mua máy pha cà phê chất lượng ở đâu

## taimaimaipro

*MÁY PHA CÀ PHÊ ESPRESSO CHẤT LƯỢNG TỐT, ĐỘ BỀN CAO*

*C*

à phê Espresso xuất hiện ở Ý vào năm 1930, đây là loại cà phê được dùng phổ thông ở Ý, Tây Ban Nha và các nước châu Âu. Espresso bắt nguồn từ tiếng Ý espressivo, từ biểu hiện một thức ăn uống được pha chế đặc biệt dành cho thực khách, bắt nguồn từ lúc đầu tiên khi chỉ có cà phê espresso trong các quán bar. Để có một ly Espresso hoàn hảo, không thể thiếu một chiếc máy pha cà phê espresso chuyên nghiệp.


mua máy pha cà phê ở đâu

mua máy làm kem ở đâu

mua hạt chia ở đâu


*T*

hấu hiểu điều đó, chúng tôi đã làm việc với các đối tác là các nhà máy từ khắp nơi trên thế giới, để chọn lựa cho các bạn những chiếc máy pha cà phê Espresso hạp nhất với chất lượng ổn định và hiệu năng dùng tốt nhất.

*T*

ất cả những chiếc máy pha cà phê Espresso dưới đây được lựa chọn dựa trên những tiêu chí cơ bản như: Cấu tạo, tính năng kỹ thuật, công suất, kiểu dáng, độ bền và giá cả theo từng phân khúc. Chúng tôi chọn lọc những sản phẩm này bằng kinh nghiệm và kỹ năng nghề của mình, với mong muốn khách hàng luôn được uống những ly cà phê hoàn hảo nhất.

*NHỮNG SẢN PHẨM MÁY PHA CÀ PHÊ ESPRESSO*


 Chi tiết*Máy pha cà phê Delonghi EC156.B*
4,150.000₫ Thêm vào giỏ Chi tiết*Máy pha cà phê Delonghi EC250.W*
5,650.000₫ Thêm vào giỏ Chi tiết*Máy pha cà phê Delonghi ECO310*
6,550.000₫ Thêm vào giỏ Chi tiết*Máy pha cà phê WingKin 210*
9,850.000₫ Thêm vào giỏ 

*LÝ DO BẠN NÊN CHỌN MÁY PHA CÀ PHÊ ESPRESSO CỦA CHÚNG TÔI*
Là thương hiệu mạnh trên thị trườngGiao hàng toàn quốc sau 24hTrực tiếp nhập cảng từ nhà máy sinh sảnRõ ràng và minh bạch cội nguồn xuất xứChất lượng sản phẩm đảm bảo, độ bền caodùng nguyên liệu an toàn cho sức khỏe của khách hàng.Được chuyên gia kỹ thuật rà chất lượngChế độ bảo hành chu đáo và dài hạnLuôn luôn dẫn đầu thị trường về giáĐội ngũ tham mưu nhiệt tình luôn sẵn sàng tương trợXử lý sự cố và khiếu nại ngay tức khắctham mưu ăn nhập với nhu cầu thực tế của bạn
*CHÍNH SÁCH BÁN HÀNG CỦA CHÚNG TÔI*
Đặt tiêu chí phục vụ khách hàng lên hàng đầu.Hoàn lại tiền trong 03 ngày trước nhất nếu khách hàng chưa ưng ý về chất lượng sản phẩm.Khách hàng được mượn sản phẩm tương tự để dùng trong thời kì bảo hành.Bảo hành 01 đổi 01 trong 01 tháng trước nhất.Giảm 35% phí sửa sang và thay thế linh kiện cho khách hàng trong vòng 01 năm sau khi hết bảo hành.Tư vấn công thức pha chế đồ uống hợp mô hình kinh doanh của bạn.

----------

